# Stena Autumn Harwich Hook Offer..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sounds a pretty good offer..

Book by 17 Nov for travel anytime up to 15 Dec...

Get crossings from £59.50 each way for >6mtr van and £69.50 for >10mtr van

Offer doesn't include cabins which are normal price.

I just tried it and it worked on a trip for outbound 1 Dec and return 15 Dec saving £98 for both >6mtr and >10mtr length options with 2 adults.

Just enter AUTA at the discount offer code entry and shop around.

Might be of use if you are doing the Xmas markets this year.

Pete


----------

